# Collections Etc. $1.99 Shipping



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

This code will offer flat-rate shipping of $1.99 for any size order: 3P11C1C. There are quite a few nice Halloween items at the site.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> This code will offer flat-rate shipping of $1.99 for any size order: 3P11C1C. There are quite a few nice Halloween items at the site.


Excellent. Thanks, Garth. A few things that I've been waiting to pick up, but haven't gotten any e-mails lately. (A year or two ago, Collections Etc. seemed to flood my inbox with e-mails at least every other day.)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're welcome, Saruman. I cannot remember the last e-mail that I got from them, either; I found the code by searching around the Web a bit looking for coupon codes, as I often have a habit of doing before placing an order.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I tried ordering the fridge and dishwasher magnets . Tried using paypal and said I would be redirected to collections etc. to confirm. When I was redirected to site items were in cart with no code inserted as though I just started. Tried paying twice and both times it happened. Tried shooting them an e-mail yesterday to find out if order was placed twice or not at all and got no response. Anyone else have any problems?


----------

